# Portal 2.



## PeteyG (Apr 19, 2011)

So today's the day and I'm sure I'm not the only one who's been looking forward to this for a while, Portal 2 has been released, I'm literally in the process of loading it up on Steam right now and am quite excited.

Speaking of which what are some people's Steam usernames here? Mine is PeteyG (I think), feel free to add me as a friend and whatnot!


----------



## loktide (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm absolutely buying this game when i get home from work later today. i can't remember my steam ID, though


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm probably gonna wait until it drops in price. Seeing as games these days drop really quickly (check DA2 on Amazon, you can grab it for £15 new!) and Steam just love giving out ridiculous deals (like when they gave out Portal for *free*), I'll hold off for the meantime.

Besides... I've got exams to revise for. 

You can add me as Average Schmuck² or Mwoit.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm getting this but on xbox so I have to wait a couple more days. Gonna be sweeeet though.


----------



## Origin (Apr 19, 2011)

Seanpheroth should be my ID. Gonna wait for price reduction to get this, but I regularly play CS:S and some SP games, so add me up


----------



## ScottyB724 (Apr 19, 2011)

Picked it up at midnight last night for xbox, played some co-op so far and started the single player today. So awesome !!!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 19, 2011)

Steam ID's anyone for co-op? I've never played multi-player online before so this game is gonna be my first



Also how do you put spoiler tags?I wanna ask opinions about the SP ending


As a more generic review without spoilers,i'd say it's a class game, (although again shorter than expected) , full of atmosphere with beautiful voice acting and humor scenes and clever puzzles that do not become frustrating.

The past time i was into mods like portal prelude,blue portals and stuff,so the lack of alternate technical ways to solve chambers disappointed me a bit,but all in all the addition of gameplay features was fitting more into the story and was fulfilling. I hope the co-op can fill the technical gap


EDIT : PeteyG your steam ID isn't PeteyG because i searched for PeteyG and PeteyG my steam found not


----------



## loktide (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm iamkojak or loktide1984. not sure which one is the steam ID


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 19, 2011)

loktide said:


> i'm iamkojak or loktide1984. not sure which one is the steam ID



Tis the second one.Added


----------



## GazPots (Apr 19, 2011)

Well reminded. Pre-ordered my xbox copy using a £25 gift certificate. 


Which equals me paying 8 quid for the game. 



RESULT!


----------



## PeteyG (Apr 19, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> EDIT : PeteyG your steam ID isn't PeteyG because i searched for PeteyG and PeteyG my steam found not



Aha yeah got it wrong, it should be PeteyGraves.


----------



## Curt (Apr 21, 2011)

I love my gf, she just ordered me this game and the new mortal kombat. win.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 21, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Well reminded. Pre-ordered my xbox copy using a £25 gift certificate.
> 
> 
> Which equals me paying 8 quid for the game.
> ...




You remained resolute and resourceful in an atmosphere of extreme economical distress


----------



## GazPots (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 22, 2011)

The game is amazing and epic, and my steam name is aleutiangrey


----------



## GazPots (Apr 22, 2011)

LOVED the "smooth jazz" being played in one test chamber. 



Also this game wins epic amounts of kudos. The co-op is amazingly fun.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 22, 2011)

I've only completed the team building in co-op..After two chambers the random stranges disconnected ..I 'd prefer to play it with a friend..Or at least someone from here..


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 22, 2011)

Was going to buy it but my phone broke requiring all of my video game cash.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Apr 22, 2011)

I completed it earlier this evening, absolutely spectacular throughout, especially the ending. It didn't quite have the sense of wonder and surprise that the first game had, but it made up for it in so many other ways, and anyway, that was probably to be expected, given that we're used to the core mechanics by now. Voice acting was stellar (and hilarious) and the sinister yet darkly amusing atmosphere of the previous installment remained intact, much to my approval. One of my favourite games, full stop. And this is before I've ventured into co-op (which I intend to do very shortly).
tl;dr? It's very good.

EDIT: Cave Johnson = uberwin


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, I was not expecting this to be as good as it was. I just finished it tonight.

I got stuck on the first one, and never really wanted to finish it in the first place, but this game was completely different. The puzzles never made me think 'Fuck this, I can't even comprehend how to finish.' Like the last one did, but I mean it in a good way. I couldn't stand the puzzles with the lazer ball that eventually disappears. I much prefer lazers and gel. 

The humour, referrences and attention to detail in this game is something I haven't seen executed so well since the old Monkey Island games. Glados' and Cave's remarks were always making me laugh, as were basically everything else in the game.

The ending was brilliant.

Best campaign I think I've ever finished.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm a good ways through the game. Im finding myself laighing constantly at all the humor. The puzzles are brilliant and fun to solve. 

Now Valve had better quit dicking around and make the next Half Life.


----------



## Curt (Apr 23, 2011)

I've actually been enjoying the new MK game, lately so I haven't even got around to starting Portal 2 yet, I guess today would be a good day to start.


----------



## liamh (Apr 24, 2011)

IVE PLAYED LIKE 20 MINUTES OF IT AND ITS FUCKING AMAZING 
Stephen Merchant haha, westcountry Bristolian sounds so out of place in a post-apocalyptic science lab. love him though


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 24, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm a good ways through the game. Im finding myself laighing constantly at all the humor. The puzzles are brilliant and fun to solve.
> 
> Now Valve had better quit dicking around and make the next Half Life.



I was just thinking that when I finished the game. "That was great, I'm sure the next Half Life will be the best game of all time. They better hurry up."


----------



## aldengb (Apr 24, 2011)

PSN down =(, can't play my ps3 copy

Some conspiracy thoeries about what went wrong



Made me lol anyway.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 24, 2011)

such an amazing game, finished it today. Could not stop smiling all the time, what a spectacle of a game, perfect production. Amazing


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 26, 2011)

This game is a perfect sequel. The first one had me laughing my ass off the entire way through, and this one tops it. I lost it when he said, "What you're doing right there is jumping," and the humor doesn't let up through the entire game.

A friend of a friend was at my house and he said the following, "Portal is a fucking waste of time." This is a guy who seemed into WWE and ICP. Plays nothing but Madden and Halo. It was the first time I actually became emotionally upset at someone's opinion of a video game. Clearly, the humor, atmosphere and puzzles were lost on him and that's excusable, but it deeply offended me.

Portal is innovation in a stagnant world of FPS games. The concept has endless bounds. I remember the learning curve of the first game. How awkward it was to not see simple solutions because it was hard to grasp the concept of a portal gun, at first. Then minutes later you're flying around effortlessly.

I can't love a game more than I love Portal. Except maybe Deus Ex.


----------



## Randy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fuckin' juggalos.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 26, 2011)

LMAO Randy!

Yeah, I just finished the game yesterday. Incredible . Another good case for making the argument that Games can be an artform. One of my ex work colleagues works at Valve now. I'm soo jealous. I sent him a msg. on his Facebook congratulating him and the team.

The dialog is hilarious and the puzzles are crazy. Played the co-op with my brother and some of those puzzles are just insanely mind boggling.

I really dig the influences drawn from the movie "The Cube" and also some "Dharma Initiative" from "Lost"

The 2nd half of the game is sooo cool and has neat storyline progression. I totally wanna go play the 1st game again now.


----------



## liamh (Apr 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT GUYS
THIS WILL LITERALLY FUCK YOUR BRAIN.
You know when you you are reunited with glados in the old 1971 aperture? Before you go into the control room, go to the one above it. There is a a door which looks like a lift (elevator) in the corner. Believe it or not you can actually get in there. just jump on top of the box-thing and it will open automatically. If you are a Half-life fan, or if you have even completed the game, prepare to crap some pants.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought the game yesterday, and it just takes forever to download...
FML, it's 50% so far, stopped because I'm at school. I get 2 hours download time on a SLOOOOOW net. I will be able to play it 10pm tonight.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 29, 2011)

FYI for those of you in the US, Gamestop is putting Portal 2 on sale this weekend (starting Saturday) for $20 off every platform.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 29, 2011)

liamh said:


> HOLY SHIT GUYS
> THIS WILL LITERALLY FUCK YOUR BRAIN.
> You know when you you are reunited with glados in the old 1971 aperture? Before you go into the control room, go to the one above it. There is a a door which looks like a lift (elevator) in the corner. Believe it or not you can actually get in there. just jump on top of the box-thing and it will open automatically. If you are a Half-life fan, or if you have even completed the game, prepare to crap some pants.



I was prepared for a clue since i saw the achievement list after i preloaded it.However,it doesn't say anything more than


Spoiler



aperture clearly intented to actually portal the ship to the surface.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2011)

Beat the single player last Sunday morning. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole thing, but I have to say I was surprised to find the puzzles generally easier than those in the first game -- even with the new liquid elements.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting into the co-op. I'm djsynrgy on XBLA if anyone feels like adding me.


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 29, 2011)

liamh said:


> HOLY SHIT GUYS
> THIS WILL LITERALLY FUCK YOUR BRAIN.
> You know when you you are reunited with glados in the old 1971 aperture? Before you go into the control room, go to the one above it. There is a a door which looks like a lift (elevator) in the corner. Believe it or not you can actually get in there. just jump on top of the box-thing and it will open automatically. If you are a Half-life fan, or if you have even completed the game, prepare to crap some pants.



I caught this on the first time around, too. But didn't they already reference this in HL2:EP2?


----------



## Asrial (Apr 29, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Beat the single player last Sunday morning. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole thing, but I have to say I was surprised to find the puzzles generally easier than those in the first game -- even with the new liquid elements.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting into the co-op. I'm djsynrgy on XBLA if anyone feels like adding me.



I will gladly help you with the co-op when I am done with the single player mode. 
PM me for skype and steam-name, as I am not a big fan of letting everybody know my gaming identities. 

EDIT: nvm, didn't notice the XBL-thingy. :C


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 29, 2011)

Heads up to all enjoying Portal 2:

The first DLC has been announced for a summer release and will include new test chambers, leader boards, challenge modes for both single player and co op, and more (whatever more means). It will also be free on ALL platforms. 

 Valve


----------



## GazPots (Apr 30, 2011)

Fucking sweet.


Vavle is certainly up at the top of my list of awesome developers. 



Amazing games and free dlc? Say no more.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 30, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> The first DLC has been announced for a summer release and will include *new test chambers*, leader boards, *challenge modes* for both single player and co op, and more (whatever more means). It will also be *free* on ALL platforms.




Cave Johnson.We're done here.


----------



## Hallic (Apr 30, 2011)

I havn't played it, and probaly never will. I did watch the walktrhought from start to the last chapter just for the story/humor of this game. (which i love)


----------



## liamh (Apr 30, 2011)

Hallic said:


> I havn't played it, and probaly never will. I did watch the walktrhought from start to the last chapter just for the story/humor of this game. (which i love)


 In the words of GlaDos "I'd laugh if it wasn't so sad"


----------



## Freestyler8 (May 1, 2011)

This was awesome. I found it alot easier than the first though, but maybe its because Portals are no longer a new mechanic?

Also, I remember when the first came out and Valve always said it was somehow tied with Half Life? Well, Cave Johnson = GMan? I know he mentions Black Mesa at one point.


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 1, 2011)

Freestyler8 said:


> Well, Cave Johnson = GMan? I know he mentions Black Mesa at one point.




That doesn't make sense.He just mentioned Black Mesa because they were competitors,and Black Mesa stole stuff from Aperture.GMan is a whole lotta other story.

Look at this panel: 
LAB RAT See any familiar stuff?

EDIT: ^Lol the link automatically turned to German for some reason (you can still see what i mean though).If you want to read the whole comic in english just google portal 2 lab rat


----------



## Freestyler8 (May 1, 2011)

Yea I have been looking around online this afternoon and there seems to be a lot of evidence against them being the same. I just saw they looked similar and jumped to conclusions


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2011)

Finished the campaign. So fucking awesome. The ending was really well done.


----------



## Xaios (May 16, 2011)

Bump, eh?

I finished the single player campaign yesterday, loved it!

I actually found the game to be overall easier than the first game as well, even with the new mechanics. The final level of the original game after GLaDOS tries to "bake" you was pretty difficult at some points, while the section of Portal 2 is actually quite a bit easier by comparison. I'd say the difficulty actually tops out before the "boss" section begins.

I also noticed a bit more of a dependency on luck. For example, at the end of the section where you open that giant hatch in the ceiling and escape from the testing spheres section via an elevator, there was one jump that you had to make, but I kept hitting the lip of where I was supposed to land. It seemed like the most obvious solution, so after several tries, still nothing. So I tried jumping into a portal from about twice as high, hoping the extra inertia would get me where I needed to go. Still nothing, despite the fact that I entered the portal with way more speed, the game basically "cheated" so I couldn't hit the target. After getting frustrated, I decided it was walktrough time. I watched a youtube walkthrough video, only to discover the guy beat the section doing EXACTLY WHAT I HAD DONE TEN TIMES AND FAILED. So, I just keep doing it. After a few more tries, it inexplicably worked, I have no idea why, as I didn't do anything different.

Other than that though, I had no complaints. Both GLaDOS and Wheatley were great, but Cave Johnson totally stole the show. I loved listening to his crazy monologues, and he has the best quotes in the game, bar none, such as:



Cave Johnson said:


> Those of you helping us test the repulsion gel today, just follow the blue line on the floor. Those of you who volunteered to be injected with praying mantis DNA, I've got some good news and some bad news: bad news is we're postponing those tests indefinitely. Good news is we've got a much better test for you: fighting an army of mantis men. Pick up a rifle and follow the yellow line. You'll know when the test starts.



Just like GLaDOS in the first game, every line uttered by Cave Johnson in this game was just brilliant. Amazingly enough, they managed to make all the characters sympathetic, even GLaDOS.

One other thing that I really liked had to do with the ending. Nearly all video games of this kind, even the original Portal, end with a kind of gloomy catharsis at best, and often a dark foreboding of "things to come." Not this time. The ending to Portal 2 is pure optimism. It's refreshing to see.

EDIT: Oh, and combustible lemons FTMFW!


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 16, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Bump, eh?
> 
> I finished the single player campaign yesterday, loved it!
> 
> ...




Have you started the co-op campaign yet?If not pm me your steam id and we can do it together i've finished it but i'm short of some achievements 

btw i know the part you're talking about.did you place your high portal on the really dark wall?


----------



## Xaios (May 16, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Have you started the co-op campaign yet?If not pm me your steam id and we can do it together i've finished it but i'm short of some achievements
> 
> btw i know the part you're talking about.did you place your high portal on the really dark wall?



Alas, I actually just beat the game at the local LAN center. I get time on the computers for really cheap, so I just paid for enough time to beat the single player campaign and called it a day. I really like Steam, but it hasn't worked for me for quite a long time on my home computer, I have no idea why. Tech support was of no help whatsoever. It basically just can't resolve a connection. It's able to authenticate my login credentials and thus will tell me if I enter an incorrect password, but once it gets past that point, it just won't keep connected. It's really fucking annoying.

And yeah, I did that, among other things. The time that the jump finally worked, I literally didn't do anything I hadn't done at least five times. Same portal placement, same jump point, same everything. The only logical explanation I can come up with is the game was "cheating," because I tried that same jump from a much higher point and I exited the other side with less velocity.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 16, 2011)

I've had the game for a couple weeks, just trying to get thru splinter cell conviction, which is kinda meh tbh. LA Noire comes out tomorrow and I've too many games I need to play.


----------



## pink freud (May 18, 2011)

Xaios said:


> One other thing that I really liked had to do with the ending. Nearly all video games of this kind, even the original Portal, end with a kind of gloomy catharsis at best, and often a dark foreboding of "things to come." Not this time. The ending to Portal 2 is pure optimism. It's refreshing to see.



Impossible to be gloomy with


Spoiler



TURRET CHOIR!


----------



## synrgy (May 18, 2011)

Just started the co-op last night with a buddy from work. It's great so far, and is clearly going to be deeper than I anticipated, as we put in a solid 1.5 hours and only got past the calibration and first 5-7 some odd test chambers. Looking forward to seeing how it unfolds.


----------



## Neil (May 18, 2011)

The game is amazing, loved the story line and humor, especially the Cave stuff.

Found it a little short and too easy, especially the ending.


Can you save co op stuff and go back to it? If so is there any one in the UK who wants to complete it with me?


----------



## Curt (May 18, 2011)

Just finished everything on this game yesterday. The story was great, and the parts with cave johnson were hilarious. the Co-op is fun if you're doing it via split-screen. could never find anyone online who had any communication skills..


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 18, 2011)

For those that like to play mods 

Downloads | ThinkingWithPortals.com | Portal 2 Mapping Community

some nice sp mods i played recently
Motanum's test 01 , Love Trip (warning:VERY technical) , Laser Articulation 1.1 , Old Faithful , The Unknown V 1.2 , Cassata Chamber 1 v1.1

Haven't tried any co-op mods yet anyone in?


----------

